# Tobey Maguire in the avengers



## logan_run (Nov 2, 2016)

I was wondering if it would of worked if they put Tobey Maguire in the avengers as spider man but have a younger actor I n the spider man movies;


----------



## Frost Giant (Nov 3, 2016)

I thought a good part of what made the Civil War Spiderman work was the likeable actor. He did a really good job and Marvel handled Spiderman very well. What I remember most about Toby is that he bawled a lot. I was glad Marvel didn't decide to make Spidey a blubbering weenie. The only good thing I remember about Toby's Spidey movies was Alfred Molina's excellent Dr. Octopus.





Quit whinin' ya baby!!


----------



## Vince W (Nov 3, 2016)

Ugh. I'm showing my age here. When you said Toby Maguire in The Avengers I assumed you meant:






I was about become very sarky there for a moment.


----------



## Frost Giant (Nov 4, 2016)

At least you referenced the TV show and not the terrible 1998 film.


----------



## Ajid (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh dear lord that film was an abomination.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 4, 2016)

Film. I recall no film.


----------



## logan_run (Nov 4, 2016)

what about Nicolaus Hammond  in the avengers then??


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 5, 2016)

Vince W said:


> I recall no film.


So far, I've managed never to see it, thank goodness. The TV show, by contrast, is on in the UK on weekdays at 20:00. (I think they've just started their (at least) fifth run through of the Peel and King seasons: Peel's first ever episode was, I believe, on earlier this evening.)


----------

